# Panorama bilder verschmelzen



## Christian Schartner (1. Mai 2001)

Wie kann ich Panorama bilder verschlezen ?


----------



## leftblank (1. Mai 2001)

*Ich hab da mal...*

- ein Programm gehabt...

- kürzlich wieder ein paar Programme gesehen...

...aber die Namen sind mir jetzt entfallen.

Ich kram mal in der Kiste und halt dich auf dem laufenden.

mfg


----------

